# Dill Jerky batch 2 and other flavors w/qview



## rygr (Jan 2, 2010)

I started my second batch of dill jerky this morning.  In my first batch, I used vinegar along with fresh dill.  The vinegar overpowered the dill flavor, so this time I omitted the vinegar.  

Here is my thread from the first batch.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ght=dill+jerky

I split this batch into two halves.  Below is what I did for each half.
*
Dill Half 1*
fresh dill 
paprika
chipotle chili pepper
TQ

*Dill Half 2*
fresh dill 
TQ

After curing in the TQ, i rinsed both halves with cold water to get rid of some of the saltiness.  I then re-seasoned with the same ingredients.

Here is a picture as if sits in the smoker.


I am also doing a few other flavors of jerky

*BBQ*
Jeffs's bbq sauce
TQ

*Creole/Sassy Bayou/Old Bay*
Onion Powder
Garlic Powder
Tony Chachere's Creole Spice
Sassy Bayou
Old Bay spice 
Worchestershire Sauce
TQ

Once again I did a cold rinse and then re-seasoned

Here is a picture of the smoker today


Finally, I am doing a sweet jerky today as well.  I am running hickory wood in the smoker and didn't think that would go well with this sweet batch, so I threw this in the dehydrator.
*Sweet Jerky*
Brown Sugar
Cinnamon
Nutmeg



I will post some pictures when I am finished.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks awesome that for sure
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see the final product.

Bookmarked this page.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 3, 2010)

Jerky Looks Great...


----------



## meateater (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great! I have an idear for some jerky in the UDS soon. I've worn out my nesco.


----------



## rygr (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I had a temp spike in my smoker because I did some charcoal pan modifications recently and I didn't cut back enough charcoal.  At least I know for next time.  The jerky is a little tough, but still very edible.  

Here are my thoughts and some pictures of the final product. 

Dill jerky
Both halves tasted similar and I loved the taste of both.  The dill flavor really came through nicely.  I was thinking that the smoke would overpower it, but maybe I will start smoking dill to dry it out and use it in place of dill weed.  I liked this better than with vinegar, but others might like the vinegar.


BBQ
This was very good as well.  I was running out of the BBQ sauce and wanted to use it on some wings today.  Next time I will just make up another batch instead of being lazy and stingy with the sauce.

Old Bay/Sassy Bayou/Tony Chachere
This batch was alright, I should have rinsed and soaked this batch a little longer because it ended up a little salty for my liking.  Maybe I will use a different cure if I try at stab at this one again

Pictures of BBQ and Old Bay


Sweet
Well the original thought was to make this batch for my wife.  However, I didn't expect to like this so much.  It was really tasty.  I may try to grind up some cloves next time too, but then again why change a good thing.  Unfortunately for my wife, I should have made more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## meatball (Jan 3, 2010)

Great to know that the sweet was pleasing. I've always wondered about those recipes with the sweeter seasonings, but have yet to try one that's similar. I might have to now...great job on the jerky.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 20, 2011)

HEH, GREAT IDEA using the shish-ka-bob sticks.! I would have never thought of that !


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good. I have some goose I am making into jerky today.


----------



## roller (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks real good...I need to try some new flavors unstead of the same old thing...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good. On my list


----------



## smokingmymeat (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good from here. I like the kabob sticks idea too.


----------



## spud30pa (Nov 20, 2011)

hey RYGR i never would have thought to us dill weed for jerky, looks and sounds good i might have to try that sometime.


----------



## dougmays (Nov 23, 2011)

Dill...very interesting idea!  Looks great!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 24, 2011)

dill jerkey that sounds good I am going to have to try


----------

